# Plant ID



## mshi (Jan 12, 2007)

I have several years experience with the aquarium hobby but I am new to aquarium plants. I recently set up a Diana Walstad type tank with locally collected plants from local lake and stream. All are from very soft water and were in cold water (January in Northeast PA) at time of collection. I am having a hard time IDing so I posted some photos. If anyone has any info on ID/care I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

#2 looks like Ludwigia repens x arcuata and #4 looks like anacharis.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Number 1 looks like watercress (_Rorippa nasturtium-aquaticum_)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe that the second one is likely _Ludwigia palustris_. It does look similar to repens x arcuata, but you won't find a hybrid of those two in PA and _L. palustris_ can grow narrowish leaves in wild conditions. After being in captivity a while, they tend to broaden. An easy way to tell if you ever have emersed growth is the presence of tiny flowers with _no petals_ (yellow in most Ludwigias).

It's hard to tell what the others are with the photos given. The fourth may be, as mentioned already, an _Elodea_.


----------



## mshi (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hopefuly Better Pics*

As you can tell from the previous pics, photography is not my strong point but I borrowed my wifes SLR and I hope these new pics will help. The tank will be only locally collected plants and fish (Pocono Mtns, PA). If this helps the lake where I collected the plants is man made (about 40 - 50 years ago) supplied by the stream where I got the watercress. I was able to find great books on native fish but the plants are a different story. Someone at the NAFTA site ID'd # 4 as Callitriche heterophylla. Do you agree. I appreciate your help


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Amazon.com: The Plants of Pennsylvania: An Illustrated Manual: Books: Ann Fowler Rhoads,Timothy A. Block,Anna Anisko

Plants of Pennsylvania is a great book for native species. There's one in my local library that I check out from time to time.

Also look at our Aquapalooza feature. Missouri flora web page and the Virginia Tech web site are useful too.

Number 4 is probably a _Callitriche_. Does it look anything like this?

Water-starwort


----------



## mshi (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank You. I will check out the library for the Plants of PA and take a look at the sites you recommend. I do think #4 is Callitriche. My plants haven't reached the water surface yet but are getting there.


----------

